# Stem plants rooting everywhere!!



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

So I have my tank fully planted for a little over a week now. I began regular fertilization (Seachem series) following the regimen posted on the forum's fertilization section a little less than a week. It didn't take long but almost all of my stem plants now have roots coming out everywhere. Not only are roots sprouting under the substrate (Eco-complete) but they are popping out at almost every node above the surface. My stand of Cabomba is particularly bad...

I am assuming this is a good sign that my plants are healthy and happy? The plants themselves look great but what do I do about this tangle of roots that are sprouting out everywhere? It wont be long until my plants will look like they produce cappellini!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Ridgeback,

Yeah, some plant species do sprout "aerial roots" much more so than others. My Ludwiga repens and Cabomba pulcherrima are the most likely to do so in my tanks. It is interesting that not all members of a genus, like Ludwiga, have the same tendency. Your plants are probably very happy!


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Ridgeback said:


> It wont be long until my plants will look like they produce cappellini!


 ..... and I thought I was the only Italian in Minnesota........ :tape2:

my Ludwiga, Cardinalis, Wisteria, and several others (whose scientific names escape me for the moment)
do the same thing... the GOOD news is that eventually everything has grown in well enough that it's not GLARINGLY Unattractive.

(my fish Pasquale, Vittorio, Ignazio, Rocco, and Lenny  love em)


----------

